
Legal English - fprog
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_English
======
fprog
Curiosity about whether there exists a "legal description language"— a
minimal, "compilable" programming- or BNF-like language for describing laws
and legal agreements— led me to this article. While hesitant to post a
Wikipedia article without context, it certainly piqued my intellectual
curiosity. This so far is the closest thing I have found to an answer.

